# Clave de windows vista



## alfilnegro (Mar 15, 2008)

le regale a mi hija una laptop nueva pero ahora me sale conque no se acuerda de su clave de entrada a su maquina la cual tiene windows vista, el problema es que no tengo idea de como recuperar la clave  o entrar de alguna manera  al programa para cambiar la clave.
en que me pueden ayudar?


----------



## leop4 (Mar 15, 2008)

y si le puso una clave lamentablemente no se puede entrar ni por modo aprueva de fallos vas a tener que formatear e instalar otra ves el windows. hace un tiempo busque en you tube como entrar a xp sin clave pero es un quilombo y era con xp. no se puede hacer nada.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 15, 2008)

se que hay que quitar la pila que lleva la tarjeta principal, pero  no recuerdo si habia que realizar algun puente. Y tampoco recuerdo si tenias que meter como clave "0000".

Si nadie te resuelve el tema, el lunes te puedo responder con  exactitud.

saludos


----------



## ciri (Mar 15, 2008)

No estoy seguro si necesitas iniciar, pero probraste con esto?

http://www.bootlog.cl/blog/tips/como-recuperar-tu-clave-de-usuario-en-windows/


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 15, 2008)

Quita la pila de la tarjeta madre y se deberia borrar toda la información del BIOS, incluyendo las contraseñas.

No estoy seguro si funcione con Vista, pero pruebalo.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Mar 15, 2008)

Hay un programa que sirve para eso se llama "Winkey" es muy facil solo tienes que bootear con el cd y te da las opciones para quitar la contraseña del usuario el programa es facil de conseguir cualquier cyber de reparacion de computadoras la tienen. 

Espero con estoy te ayude 

Saludos.


----------



## alfilnegro (Abr 2, 2008)

disculpen pro tardarme tanto en responder para agradecer su interes y su tiempo en ayudarme.
el problema ya lo resolvi formateando la maquina no me quedo de otra pero no perdi tanto ya que la maquina no tenia archivos guardados asi que solo quedo como venia de fabrica.
prove uno de los programas que me recomendaron para tratar de buscar la clave y no sirve para windows vista pero si les aclaro que para xp si sirve ya que lo prove y me arrojo las claves en proximo mensaje les comento cual fue el programa y asi tambien aportar algo de ayuda con este tipo de problema y de nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## alfilnegro (Abr 2, 2008)

fue el ophcrack conese programa te saca las claves en windows xp pruebenlo si funciona


----------



## ciri (Abr 2, 2008)

alfilnegro dijo:
			
		

> fue el ophcrack conese programa te saca las claves en windows xp pruebenlo si funciona


buena data.. pero como funciona? vos podias entrar a la PC con otros usuarios?


----------



## alfilnegro (Abr 3, 2008)

funciona de la siguiente manera.
1-. bajas el programa
2-. lo pasas a un cd.
3-. ya con el cd lo pones en tu dvd, cd rom, quemador o lo que tengas
4-. le indicas a tu ordenador que arranque desde el cd y lo dejas que corra.
el programa lo hace todo te indica todas la claves que tiene tu ordenador.
ojo : yo lo prove con win xp y me dio resultado con vista  no funciona no se si trabaje con 95 y 98 tendrias que probarlo de la misma forma ya que  se crea como un disco de arranque .
espero que la información te sirva


----------



## ciri (Abr 4, 2008)

aaa.. claro claro.. como disco de arranque eso queria saber...


----------

